# [By Demand] November 2005 DVD+CD



## Raaabo (Sep 15, 2005)

Here it is again, the usual....

Start demanding!!!


----------



## Tapomay (Sep 16, 2005)

1. Vista (Beta).
2. A full action/racing game.
3. Blaze media pro.
4. Digit disc archive (with search option).
5. Nero 7 Premium.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Virtual Cd 7.1 
Any oldie full version game like IGI
Jet Audio 6.2.2 
UHARC compressor i.e winuha
Ulead Gif Animator
Offline Explorer 3.9
3TL WBuilder Professional
Advanced PDF to HTML Converter
Azureus
Internet Password Recovery Toolbox
Divx Helium
VRS Voice Recording Software
Cute FTP pro
DNS2Go
Chat Watch
Messenger Backup
eDocOne

@Raaabo , should i post the links of these softwares also for your convenience ?


----------



## Bomb (Sep 16, 2005)

A 64 bit linux distro


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 16, 2005)

Record Now Delux 7 trial, as Nero 7 is coming which is now a blot,


----------



## Chirag (Sep 16, 2005)

VGA drivers of  Vintron cd. VIA chipset


----------



## khattam_ (Sep 16, 2005)

Knoppix Live, and/or Slax Live and My Slax Creator for customizing it..........


----------



## mako_123 (Sep 16, 2005)

GImme Vista ( Beta Version)

Large Collection of High resolution wallpapers . 

Game Videos.


----------



## aditya1987 (Sep 16, 2005)

Huge collection of icon packages,
style xp themes
wallpapers
logons
bootscreens

ulead dvd movie factory
musicmatch jukebox 10


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 17, 2005)

vista(beta version) plz.


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 17, 2005)

my items:


1.windows 2003 service pack 1.

2.Xandros(standard edition).

3.Security Updates for redhat 9.0.

4.Swishmax 2005 SUITE 

5.Quicken Deluxe Rip 2006

6.Macromedia Dreamweaver 8

7.SuSE Linux 9.1 Personal 

8.Evalution verision of RED HAT 9.0
with these VISTA.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 17, 2005)

I 2nd dreamweaver 8 & flash 8


----------



## cyberzook (Sep 17, 2005)

*DEMAND*

*Open SuSE 10*
Opera 8.5 (FREE   )


----------



## medigit (Sep 17, 2005)

SUSE 10.0 Plz in a DVD


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 17, 2005)

me needs Virtual CD 7,
And Vista too will be good !
(if its legal for u to provide it  )


----------



## hpotter606 (Sep 17, 2005)

Age of Empires 3 demo


----------



## esokairuk (Sep 17, 2005)

*My demands*

1.) Damn small Linux
2.) Macromedia Dreamweaver
3.) GTA San Andreas Demo


----------



## Chirag (Sep 17, 2005)

I also wanted GTA:SA demo and asked Raaabo for it but he said that it is a PG-18 game so theey can't include it.

My List:-

Dreamweaver and Flash 8
Matrix Collection(Themes, Wallies, Boot Screens, Logon Screens).
Nice small cartoon Animations. Like u included in september. I liked that book and the boy.
VIA chipset latest drivers.


----------



## rakee (Sep 17, 2005)

*Complete collection of official/unofficial service packs of all windows os
*Please a Digit disc archive for searching
*Norton antivirus virus definitions(latest)
*Latest nvidia drivers
*Suse 10 pro
*Windvd home theater
*Windvd dvd creator
*Lots of Themes,wiamp skins,WMP skins,Icons,Png's,Superb wallpapers,loop musics,videos etc
*Linux tools,applications
*Lots of Development tools


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 17, 2005)

Make Jetico Personal Firewall permanent in Essentials section .. Do add NVu for Developer Tools .. Lemme find more ..


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 17, 2005)

Zone alarm free & Pro latest version

Kespersky Personal pro


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 18, 2005)

1) Anna Kournikova on cover page 
2) Knoppix live CD latest version I guess it is 3.8.1. I have 3.6 and besides being a live CD it is my best RESCUE DISK.
3) NeroLINUX
4) Java SDK for Linux
5) Debian Sarge


----------



## vignesh (Sep 18, 2005)

OPEN suse 10 or Debian sarge..


----------



## Bomb (Sep 18, 2005)

A 64 bit linux distro pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 18, 2005)

Plz include

 

Macromedia Director Mx 04

Macromedia Fireworks Mx 04

Macromedia Freehand Mx 04

Adobe Arcobat Professional 7.0

Maya Unlimited 6.0



[/b]


----------



## shaunak (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi res wall papers
 Classic Basic Games free
 Quake III Arena Rocket Arena 3 Full Install 
 ASCII Code Generator 
 Macromedia Fireworks Mx 04
 Digit disc archive for searching
 good examples to learn flash anim frm.
 video reviews and tuts.

[long list?]


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Raaabo , 

I request you one thing

Please include the archive of your DVD's and Cd's of the last one year in the November DVD

this is becuase if we need to search for a software is becomes a problem

Kindly please give an eye on it

Also
i want skins of Jet Audio

Thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## upendra_gp (Sep 18, 2005)

I want,
A full animated movie like Lionking or Beauty & the Beast [Please both Hindi]
AVI2DVD 0.3.1 
Nero 6 Whole Suite[Express,Nerovision,Multimedia]
AND A Windows XP Pro Language Interface Pack of Hindi,Marathi!
Please Sir, grant all this!
Sir, I won't mind if you will provide one of the two movies!
And also please try to include past issues of Skoar!
And last Sir, please please please please include Nero 6 suite!!!


----------



## anubhav_har (Sep 18, 2005)

java softwares and ebooks.... 
FC4..... 
aoe III demo.... 
yahoo 7.... 
norton 2006 beta....
nvidia forceware drivers.....
solaris 10... free download for sun.com///


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 18, 2005)

FC4 had been given a couple of months b'fore...


Plz, give Adobe Acrobat Pro 7

Flash/Dreamweaver Update Packs

Good Music trax

Winamp SKINS

Nvidia Geforce Drivers

Nero 7 Deluxe

Java SDK New Version plz

Fireworks Mx

QWERTY !


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 18, 2005)

Mandriva Linux 2006 RC2 version.needed.


----------



## sysrq (Sep 18, 2005)

chaosUT2
chaosUT2
chaosUT2
chaosUT2
chaosUT2
rippper is back.. !


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 19, 2005)

If u Can make a space for my request in dvd or in cd....

then Add some visual basic and vc++ books,(For advance users)
and some good wallpapers with bigger resolution ie 1600 x 1200

Thats it........


----------



## sms_solver (Sep 19, 2005)

-> 200+ wallpapers of celebs, scenery, animals
-> Skins of Maxthon, and other skinnable browsers
-> small and playable freeware games (graphics must be smooth)
-> Latest anti virus definations of Norton, AVG and others.
-> Good tutorials to learn Photoshop, PHP, Flash, Visual Basic etc (PDFs)
-> & Essentials like Acrobat Reader7, IrfanView, WinZip, etc


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 19, 2005)

Guyz As usual  more offline NASA worldwind data


----------



## kato (Sep 19, 2005)

--i want many wallpapers
--many gud winamp an wmp skins
--Macromedia Director Mx 04
--Cool themes for firefox

tats all i can remember now


----------



## nedun_cheran (Sep 20, 2005)

KNOPPIX 4.0 Live DVD 2005-08-16

Dear Gurujis, it seems the DVD download is already released. Why not you( the Digit)?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 20, 2005)

-SUSE latest version
-High Resolution Bollywood Actresses and Nature wallpapers
-Latest AVG Virus definitions
-Mario Games as much as possible
-And rest what u want to put


----------



## sonuchandrakar (Sep 20, 2005)

>> Microsoft Vista
>> Macromedia Studio 8 (Including Dreamweaver, Fireworks, Flash) - Legal Beta Version
>> Doom III: RoE [Demo]
>> Digit CD/DVD Archive for all the issue of the year
>> Wallpapers and icons for Matrix, Terminator, Lord of the Rings


----------



## sid_ashok (Sep 20, 2005)

Please include more things in digital lessuire
section. 
Funny movies, High resolution wallpapers (all your wallpapers are not that great)

I want some fun


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 20, 2005)

Opera 8.5 has been released and its free !!!

Please include it . its a must !


----------



## cybermanas (Sep 20, 2005)

Where are the october dvd and cd contents.


----------



## guhapriyan (Sep 21, 2005)

Bomb said:
			
		

> A 64 bit linux distro


 ---->I second it


----------



## cybermanas (Sep 21, 2005)

My Demands for November

1.Crystal XP
2.Icon Packages
3.Logon Screens and Boot Loaders
4.E-books on VB.NET,C#.NET
5.Firefox Extensions and Plugins
6.Antivirus Updates
7.McAfee Internet Security 2005
8.Tune Up Utilities 2006

Please make the antivirus updates a regular feature in your cd/dvd.It should have the updates of all antivirus programs used by the readers i.e McAfee Antivirus ,eScan Antivirus,AVG,Kaspersky,F-Secure,Avast,Norton Antivirus.Also in the essentials section include the ac97 drivers every month.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Sep 22, 2005)

2 FREE DVD's


----------



## kluiver.the.karnivore (Sep 22, 2005)

BEA WebLogic Platform 8.1 with SP4 for Microsoft Windows (x86)


----------



## freezer (Sep 22, 2005)

Please Please Please include Windows Professional x64 - bit version trial.
That would be something new to the linux destros which you give every month. And these days many Digit Users use AMD -64 processors so it will able them to squeeze every bit of perfomance from their PC.

Also try to include LIP packs of various India Languages.


----------



## Madhav Vasudev (Sep 22, 2005)

I want
Quicktime 7
Realplayer 10.5
Age of Empires 3 Demo
Pro Evolution Soccer 5 Demo
Autopatcher Xp
Longhorn Transformation Pack


----------



## premsharma (Sep 23, 2005)

Intervideo DVD copy 4 Platinum


----------



## shaunak (Sep 23, 2005)

Back with more...  ...
 Download J2SE Development Kit 5.0 Update 5 with NetBeans IDE 4.1 Bundle
 NetBeans Mobility Pack 4.1


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Sep 24, 2005)

Include this

1.Autopatcher 2005 - September.
2.Earth 2160.DEMO
3.Visual Studio 2005.
4.Skype.
5.Portable Firefox.
6.Portable Openoffice.
7.Portable Thunderbird.
8.Portable Sunbird.
9.Age Of Empires 111.DEMO
10.Game WallPapers.
11.E-books on VB.NET,C#.NET,Java,,C,++,.Net,Assembly.
12.Firefox Extensions , Plugins and Themes
13.Playstation 3 Videos.
14.Fable: The Lost Chapters.DEMO 
15.Serious Sam 2.Demo.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 24, 2005)

Mods for differnet games.

GTA-VC:-  Liberty Mod and that Zombie mod


----------



## Jerin (Sep 24, 2005)

Can you please give Cricket 97 any version either Ashes or ordinary one full version please


----------



## linsuresh (Sep 25, 2005)

Are you all crazy???
Have any of your demands satisfied so far?
They why you guys are wasting time posting your list of softwares and games?

It's mere waste of time posting our demands.


----------



## upendra_gp (Sep 25, 2005)

We want Windows Vista & Nero 6\7 full suite!

We want Windows Vista & Nero 6\7 full suite!

We want Windows Vista & Nero 6\7 full suite!

We want Windows Vista & Nero 6\7 full suite!

We want Windows Vista & Nero 6\7 full suite!

Please Sir! Please include Windows Vista & Nero 6\7 full suite!


----------



## navneeth_snr (Sep 25, 2005)

Mobile Wallpapers 128 X 128
MIDI PolyPhonic Ringtones


----------



## tech_cheetah (Sep 25, 2005)

you can add the free sudoku game i have developed.
It is a java based game, so u have to ship jre 1.5 as well in CD/DVD.

Preview of "Sudokool" :

*www.geocities.com/coolshirazonline/preview.gif
U can get it at :
*www.geocities.com/coolshirazonline/downloads.htm


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Sep 25, 2005)

tech_cheetah said:
			
		

> you can add the free sudoku game i have developed.
> It is a java based game, so u have to ship jre 1.5 as well in CD/DVD.
> 
> Preview of "Sudokool" :
> ...



there is something wrong opening the zip file.is this a windows game or mobile game.

the error is:-

!   C:\Documents and Settings\xxxxxx\Desktop\Sudokool.zip: The archive is corrupt
!   C:\Documents and Settings\xxxxxx\Desktop\Sudokool.zip: CRC failed in Sudokool\Sudokool.jar. The file is corrupt

plz check


----------



## Aditya11 (Sep 25, 2005)

*1. Age of Empires 3 demo
2. Serious Sam 2 demo*

Would like *Fable: The Lost Chapters *demo too, but its NOT out so far.  :roll:


----------



## premsharma (Sep 26, 2005)

Nero 7 Premium Full Suite - Due for official release in 1st week of Oct 05
Intervideo Windvd home theater 2.5 platinum
Intervideo Windvd DVD Creator 2.5 platinum
Intervideo Win DVD Copy 4
Ulead Media Studio Pro 8
Roxio Digital Media studio Deluxe suite 7
Roxio DVDit 6 pro
Cyberlink DVD solution 4
Cyberlink make DVD 2
Cyberlink power DVD copy
Photodex proshow Gold 2.5
NTI CD & DVD Maker Platinum or Titanium 7


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Sep 26, 2005)

AoE III Demo
Half Life 2 Demo
Matrix: login screens,bootscreens and a theme


----------



## tech_cheetah (Sep 26, 2005)

*www.geocities.com/coolshirazonline/preview.gif
New improved Version released.
Now the game is platform independent - tested on linux successfully.
plz see Sudokool thread for more information
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29367


----------



## prasad_den (Sep 26, 2005)

AOE 3 Demo!!!!!!!


----------



## chinmay (Sep 26, 2005)

Serious Sam II Demo if possible


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Sep 27, 2005)

Please provide Terragen and pluginsfor the same

It is a scenery generator, created with the goal of generating photorealistic landscape images and animations

Source:

*www.planetside.co.uk/terragen/


----------



## linsuresh (Sep 27, 2005)

*Please STOP DEMANDING.*
None of your request is going to be fullfilled.  It's mere waste of time.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 27, 2005)

More and More wallpapers 

And mods and new maps for differnet games (Speciall GTA-VC) Mods r of 150 MB and difficult for download. (If legal) Can u give them?


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 27, 2005)

Office 2003 SP2, it's just released, the full file plz so that it can be slipstreamed *www.microsoft.com/downloads/info.a...cc847/Office2003SP2-KB887616-FullFile-ENU.exe


----------



## vivekk312 (Sep 28, 2005)

Adobe Acrobat Professional 7.....
Prince of Persia Warrior Within soundtracks..or music...
that's awsesome metal music...please...


----------



## aditya1987 (Sep 28, 2005)

AGE OF EMPIRES 3 DEMO 8)


----------



## bhavi_panchal (Sep 28, 2005)

Age of Empires III demo, 
opera 8.5
Winamp 5.1
Adobe Reader 7.0
Sonique 1.96
Acdsee 8


----------



## praka123 (Sep 28, 2005)

get us Ubuntu breezy installable +adobe acrobat Linux rpms or tar.gz+Sarge DVD if u can!


----------



## shwetanshu (Sep 28, 2005)

Office 2003 SP2 and More and More options


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Sep 29, 2005)

Well, here is my November's demand list:

1. ZoneAlarm Pro 6.0.667.000 			(or whichever is latest)	(Urgent)
2. MS Windows XP 64-bit Edition Beta 		(Please!!!!!!)
3. Sony Sound Forge 8 				(latest build)			(Urgent)
4. Nvidia Display Drivers 			(Latest, for all Windows)
5. MSN Messenger 7.5 				(Latest, for all Windows)	(Urgent)
6. Age of Empires III Trial							(Urgent)
7. Java 2 Development Kit 5.0 Update 4 		(or whichever is latest)
8. Java Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 4	(or whichever is latest)
9. K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 			(Latest for all Windows)
10. Nokia PC-Suite 				(Latest build for WinXP)
11. PowerDVD 6 					(With latest patch/build)	(Urgent)
12. Tracking the Eye
13. Hurricane Watch
14. Zoo Tycoon 2 update patch 20.11.00.0007
15. MS Windows Vista Beta 			(if available)
16. Nero 7 (Complete Package)			(if available)
17. MS Office 2003 Service Pack 2						(Urgent)
18. ACDSee 8 Photo Manager
19. Macromedia Flash Player v8 (Netscape & IE) Complete Installer
20. Mozilla Firefox 1.0.7
21. Far Cry: Instincts Demo
22. Far Cry patch v1.33
23. Serious Sam 2 Demo (Urgent)

That's it for now.
I know it's a huge list but I think most of the users will appreciate the above mentioned softwares as most of them are general, useful, everyday softwares.

I have one more suggestion to make.

I think that u should give out Windows (All) as well Office (All) Updates every month. Not all people have access to internet. For eg. u could give out October's updates in November issue.
MS releases updates by 12th (assumption) of every month for it's softwares. And u send out the issue for replication by 15th (assumption) every month. So, I think 3 days is more than enough to download updates.
I know u will probably say "Let me be the judge of that." after this post but a suggestion is still a suggestion.

I see that in October issue's CD/DVD, u have given many of the softwares/drivers I/others had requested. I think that should satisfy my appetite for this month.

Try giving ZoneAlarm's Pro version along with free version too. What I've noticed is that when u give out Pro version, u leave out free version. And vice-versa.

One flaw in your system of giving out softwares I have noticed is that u still give out many of the outdated softwares on CD/DVD. Many useful, needy, updated softwares that have been released for months are still being left out. Why?

So, plz try to implement my suggestion(s) & try to give whichever softwares possible in November issue. Urgent ones are definitely on high priority.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Sep 29, 2005)

linsuresh said:
			
		

> *Please STOP DEMANDING.*
> None of your request is going to be fullfilled.  It's mere waste of time.



*BILKUL SAHI JAWAAB.....AAP JEET GAYE.......*


----------



## anubhav_har (Sep 29, 2005)

I want Windows Vista.. someone told that Microsoft rights could be violated... But i saw IE7 Beta on one of the DIGIT DVDs.... how was that possible.. if that was possible.. why not this...


----------



## anubhav_har (Sep 29, 2005)

I want Windows Vista.. someone told that Microsoft rights could be violated... But i saw IE7 Beta on one of the DIGIT DVDs.... how was that possible.. if that was possible.. why not this...


----------



## thinkcreative (Sep 29, 2005)

*Nero 7*

Nero 7 All Packages plz
Nero 7 All Packages plz
Nero 7 All Packages plz


----------



## khattam_ (Sep 30, 2005)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> 1) Anna Kournikova on cover page
> 2) *Knoppix live CD latest version I guess it is 3.8.1. I have 3.6* and besides being a live CD it is my best RESCUE DISK.
> 3) NeroLINUX
> 4) Java SDK for Linux
> 5) Debian Sarge


I think the latest is 4.0 on the DVD and 3.9 on the CD. Please Digit ppl, include this copz it is too large to Download for a Dial-up User. I would have downloaded it, no matter how long it takes, but the problem is, most of my downloads get corrupted..............


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 30, 2005)

trial version or full buyable version of a few 3D Max plugins & renderers, if released 3D Max 8 Demo


----------



## sureshkumar (Sep 30, 2005)

*Ulead Video Studio 9 tryout  
  Zone Alarm Internet security 
*


----------



## abhijitsam (Sep 30, 2005)

My Requests are:

1. Pro Evolution Soccer 5 Demo 
(download page : *www.download.com/Pro-Evolution-Soccer-5-demo/3000-7476_4-10437352.html
File size: 158 MB, with 4 playable teams- Real Madrid, Chelsea, Arsenal, Valencia and 2 stadiums)
2. Windows Vista Beta
3. Visual Studio 2005
4. Nero 7 (full).
5. Tutorials on .NET, Java


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's list of mine:
 Macromedia Products[latest 8 series]
          especiallly Macromedia Dreamweaver 8
 PaintShop Pro 10


----------



## premsharma (Oct 1, 2005)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> linsuresh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree


----------



## premsharma (Oct 1, 2005)

There is no use of demanding. These guys either can not listen, have no regard for members, are proudy [in thinking that what ever they decide is the best]. What ever you keep demanding again all the small stuff [kachra] will be packed in to CD/DVDs. Not even 5% of the demands met. There is no use of this website.

If you guys remember, very reason they gave for DVD upgrade was to pack big softwares and games because CDs could not contain them. However, even after DVDs they are still supplying that small stuff [baring few] which can anyway be downloaded by people. Broadband is still not reality in India, so what we needed is big soft and games which can not be downloaded by dial up users. June has been their most useless anniversary issue. They are living in fools paradise.

Inspite people begging them they have not provided digit archive software and have not changed their interface to HTML. There are so many flaws in the present flash interface. I can not waste my time to point towards them. These guys are paid from our pockets and should no what we are going to like and which one would be better and easy.

At the most in Nov issue, you may get Nero 7 Premium full suite and nothing else.


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 1, 2005)

Stop buying digit.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Oct 1, 2005)

Well, I don't completely agree with u guys.
I posted my list on forum (check out the link below) & they gave about half of them (check out the November 2005 CD/DVD contents).

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26793&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=80

So, if u have a list ask nicely.


----------



## rajas700 (Oct 1, 2005)

Let us wait and see what digit say's to the above stated reason's??


----------



## neo_world007 (Oct 2, 2005)

right says guys even i think they r hearing nothing
& do wat they want
though i will try & post my request
NERO 7 FULL PACKAGE
(no matter it is 60 min. demo )as they have cheated in SKOAR MAG.
 WIN 98 UPDATE
 INTEL MOBO LATEST DRIVERS
 ANTIVIRUS UPDATES
CATALOGUE OF 1 YEAR OF CD DVD'S & MAG.'S CONTENTS itself
so tat it will be easier to trace out articles & softwares @need


----------



## medigit (Oct 2, 2005)

NERO 7 full package...


----------



## calprince (Oct 2, 2005)

SuSE 10
Vista Beta


----------



## vignesh (Oct 2, 2005)

Suse 10
Xubuntu if released


----------



## medigit (Oct 2, 2005)

SUSE 10 DVD plz...


----------



## Chirag (Oct 2, 2005)

Nero 7 please

And mods and new maps for different games. Especially gta-vc (long night and london beta)


----------



## neo_world007 (Oct 2, 2005)

NERO 7 FULL PLEASE!!!!!!!!!
i don't have a broadband connection & i can not download it on my 33kbps dial up connection
wat only thing i can do is buy serial key from their website
so i want
NERO 7 FULL
WINDOWS VISTA (BETA)
LATEST DRIVERS (INTEL PLATFORM)
OTHER SOFTWARES 
& GAMES


----------



## premsharma (Oct 3, 2005)

*Nero 7 Full Package [Premium/Ultra] *
Nero 7 full package will be arround 500 Mb or so. I hope you do not provide strip down demos like Roxio Easy Meadia creator 7.5 [sep 05] and Ulead DVD workshop 2 [oct 05] which are of no use.


----------



## premsharma (Oct 3, 2005)

*Nero 7 Full Suite
Nero 7 Full Suite
Nero 7 Full Suite
Nero 7 Full Suite
Nero 7 Full Suite
Nero 7 Full Suite
Nero 7 Full Suite
Nero 7 Full Suite
Nero 7 Full Suite*


----------



## Darthvader (Oct 3, 2005)

The nEw Game Demos Pls
Pro Evolution Soccer 5
Age of empires III
Call of duty II
Bet on Soldier
PLS PLS PLS give these demos


----------



## ray_b (Oct 3, 2005)

SUSE 10 will most probably be included in LFY NOV. issue. Give us Ubuntu Breezy x86 CD  and 64 bit iso in the DVD in NOV..


----------



## Jerin (Oct 3, 2005)

For God sake atleast this time please fulfill our wish 
 I need Cricket 97 full game


----------



## Jerin (Oct 3, 2005)

For God sake atleast this time please fulfill our wish 
 I need Cricket 97 full game


----------



## Mayur (Oct 3, 2005)

xp to Vista shellpack without windowsblind and style xp needed 
latest opera with opera themes
high res lots of wallpapers
Antivirus Updates
Ulead Media Studio


----------



## mohit sharma (Oct 4, 2005)

1 :: free unix !
2 :: latest drivers for via chipsets .
3 :: archieve of developer magazines .
4 :: latest yahoo massenger .
5 :: google desktop.

@ raabo , i think tht will b all !


----------



## mohit sharma (Oct 4, 2005)

sun solaris 10 free os ( i think it's free ! )


----------



## mohit sharma (Oct 4, 2005)

what about e-books on ethical hacking and networking ?


----------



## mohit sharma (Oct 4, 2005)

i think it will b legal to include vista too

 @ raabo :: too many demands of vista , do u really listen , if u can't do this just give a reply , we won't ask again !


----------



## johnpthomas278 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Demands*

Tune Up Utilities 2006

Norton Antivirus 2006

San Andreas (Demo)

Cheatbook updates


----------



## mohit sharma (Oct 4, 2005)

and u can give in parts ur fast track series of animated tutorials , which u had made on topics like access etc. !


----------



## bkpeerless (Oct 4, 2005)

full action\racing game with decent graphics
sofware that can be activated bu buying seriall no from them


----------



## topramen115 (Oct 5, 2005)

*DEMAND (Hey...Request)*

*VISTA Please...!!*


----------



## Sreekanth V (Oct 5, 2005)

*Ulead Photo Express 4.0 please*

Well, this time I am asking only one thing,

 *Ulead Photo Express 4.0*

I am not asking the latest vertion, which is 5.0, because it is not available for download, 
so they may not give you the licence to distribute it.
But the 4th vertion (trial) is available for download and I hope you can include that.
It will be very useful to the readers.

 About *Ulead Photo Express* : Ulead Photo Express is an easy to use image editting software, which can create better than professional Images using great templates. It is an addictive and useful software for quick image editting. For those who dont know Photoshop editting, this is a good alternative. It can also create greeting cards and calenders with pro templates. Some stunnig visual effects too are here, which requires a lot more time to create with photoshop


----------



## sid_ashok (Oct 5, 2005)

age of empire 3 demo
overdrive demo


----------



## aku (Oct 5, 2005)

VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

nothing else ;>


----------



## theKonqueror (Oct 6, 2005)

Free BSD

OpenSuSe 10

1600x1200 Wallpapers


----------



## theKonqueror (Oct 6, 2005)

mohit sharma said:
			
		

> what about e-books on ethical hacking and networking ?



Yeah... that will be gr8... also, won't take much space


----------



## khattam_ (Oct 6, 2005)

nVIDIA ForceWare 81.84 Graphics Driver


----------



## jamesbond007 (Oct 6, 2005)

Wow I am really happy with the October issue coz my dream of seeing Anna Kournikova on cover page is slowly but surely gaining momentum. First, Kournikova in wallpapers section in CD/DVD and now on the current issue a small screen shot of Kournikova to the extreme right on page 10 of Digit Mag .... not bad haa! And one day on COVER PAGE
	Now coming back to our topic, I think both the Digit Mag and LinuxForYou Mag don't seem to be intrested in giving Knoppix latest LiveCD. I must tell you that I have 100s of software CDs with me but the king of all the CDs is the Knoppix3.6 LiveCD, for the simple reason that even if I have a Harddisk failure and no Windows or Linux versions get installed on it, there comes to rescue the Knoppix CD.
Hence my demands are as follows :
 1) Anna Kournikova on Cover Page
 2) Latest Knoppix liveCD
 3) NeroLINUX
 4) Debian Distro
 5) Anti Virus, Anti Spyware and Firewall updates which were missing in     the current issue
 6) Tonnes of Wallpapers
Raabo dear please dont overlook the demand no 1


----------



## hpotter606 (Oct 6, 2005)

*AGE OF EMPIRES 3 DEMO*


----------



## harmik (Oct 6, 2005)

Nero 7 premium


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 6, 2005)

please give me Zone Alarm Internet security suite 6.0

please....


----------



## imagineer_aman (Oct 7, 2005)

Umm Will it be possible to include TheAdventureCompany's "Agatha Christie - And Then There Were None" Demo. Thanks!


----------



## aku (Oct 7, 2005)

Can WE HAV THIS???
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30084


----------



## Creative-Eye (Oct 7, 2005)

*Please Add This Also*

please add xara 3d latest
                 web designing tutorial
                 php bb themes
                 please add this


----------



## Creative-Eye (Oct 7, 2005)

please also add kaspersky latest not beta


----------



## abhijitsam (Oct 8, 2005)

Raaabo,

*Pro Evolution Soccer 5 Demo (2nd version)* is now out with full voice-over commentary.
File Size : 258.73 MB

Please Please put this demo in the november DVD. We all know how fantastic pro evolution soccer 4 demo was.  

Download links are as given below:
*- *games.softpedia.com/get/Games-Demo/Pro-Evolution-Soccer-5-Demo.shtml
- *www.ggmania.com/?smsid=19857
- *www.worthdownloading.com/download.php?gid=1439&id=5577
- *games.tiscali.cz/clanek/demo.asp?id=9659
*


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 8, 2005)

i want hell lot  ebooks on different languages like JAVA, VB ,VB.net, and engineering text books which are available on net but hard to find and often timeconsuming to download for Dialup users


----------



## RCuber (Oct 8, 2005)

Waiting for Sun Solaris 10    :roll:


----------



## StalinQAA (Oct 9, 2005)

Norton Antivirus 2006 + definitions
3d Max
A good antivirus for windows 2003 server
vista


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 9, 2005)

Autodesk has just released the trial version of 3D Max for general public, pls provide the reference files & Max 8 trial in novembar or decembar, this is a must

Max 8 Reference

ftp://ftp.discreet.com/pub2/web/products/3dsmax8/Autodesk_3ds_Max_8_Reference.exe

Max 8 trial 
*trialdownload.autodesk.com/3dsmax/trial/Autodesk_3ds_Max_8.exe

or just provide everything mentioned on this page

*nct.digitalriver.com/fulfill/0049.034/download/2005-b1d64c7491f9a8ad823f3f72a8a8457d-3


----------



## damnthenet (Oct 9, 2005)

Digit Disc archive
Total Recorder (Latest ver)


----------



## hafees (Oct 10, 2005)

Intervideo DVD copy platinum
Gordian Knot Rip Pack
Macromedia Dreamweaver 8, Flash 8
Opera 8.5 free


----------



## hafees (Oct 10, 2005)

Adobe Elements


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Oct 10, 2005)

NO MORE ORDERING.NEXT MONTH.DECEMBER.

BYE.


----------



## vignesh (Oct 10, 2005)

openSuse 10 or Ubuntu 5.10


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Oct 11, 2005)

Serious Sam 2 Demo.
Yup, it's out now & a retail version is also available.


----------



## NegReality (Oct 11, 2005)

A good Karaoke software. its has been ignored since last few months.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 11, 2005)

plugins for wmp10,winamp,and others...


----------



## perk_bud (Oct 11, 2005)

Alienware invader GUI suite plzzzzzzzzzzzz 
*image.alienware.com/Images/intro_page_images/intro_eye_invader.jpg


----------



## saketkutta (Oct 13, 2005)

Its being a long time since i asked for anything
well plz can u include a game demo.
well its a game of the year and e3 nominee
Plz include CALL OF DUTY 2 Demo
and the link is:
*207.115.66.42/files/activision/cod2/sp_demo/cod2demo.exe
and could u plz include the music of PRINCE OF PERSIA WARRIOR WITHIN or tell me the location where will I find it or How to extract from the game itself
Thanks


----------



## medigit (Oct 13, 2005)

when are they going to give HALF LIFE 2 DEMO or  are they given up on the demo.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

in sep dvd i found visual studio 2005 express edition (vb,vc,vc#) but sql server express edition beta 2 and .net framework 2 beta  was nt ther so in setup it is needed to download and its hard so please provide them and also express edition msdn too


----------



## harmik (Oct 14, 2005)

nokia PC suite v6.6 plz and many more JAVA games and wallpapers, themes etc. for new sets like Nokia 6680


----------



## Udaya Maurya (Oct 14, 2005)

Norton antivirus updates

Win_xp_sp_2 updates

vista trial or somethimg alike

lots of the wallpapers and softwares, demos and freeware games as usual but, this time give some heavy games........

And, oh yeah, Mafia's BlueDream mod v1.1

And, why don't you think of the free games of Rockstar like GTA1,2 and many more..

please hear of me........


----------



## aku (Oct 14, 2005)

VISTA---
ne1 frm da digit team pls reply dat wil it b possible for u ppl 2 giv us vista???
is it legal???


----------



## coolblue (Oct 14, 2005)

*WE WANT KUBUNTU DVD!!!!!!!!!!*

PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ WE WANT KUBUNTU DVD!!!!!!!!!!

*cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/breezy/release/kubuntu-5.10-dvd-i386.iso

*82.211.81.153/kubuntu/5.10/kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso


----------



## coolblue (Oct 14, 2005)

*WE WANT KUBUNTU DVD!!!!!!!!!!*

PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ WE WANT KUBUNTU DVD!!!!!!!!!! 

*cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/breezy/release/kubuntu-5.10-dvd-i386.iso 

*82.211.81.153/kubuntu/5.10/kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso


----------



## utab (Oct 15, 2005)

Ubuntu 5.10
Kubuntu 5.10
Suse 10 Eval (with multimedia support)
Mandriva 2006


----------



## perk_bud (Oct 15, 2005)

*NVIDIA Windows Media Player 10 Media Module 
Alienware Invader*
*www.stardock.com/oem/index.asp?oem=alienware


----------



## Chirag (Oct 16, 2005)

Dreamweaver 8 and lots and lots of mods and patches for GTA-VC. As many of us have dial up we can't download mods of 150-200 MB.


----------



## Aanand (Oct 16, 2005)

1. DirectX
2. Yahoo! Messenger
3. GetRight
4. Teleport
5. Opera
6. An uninstaller programme like Norton Clean Sweep


----------



## Aanand (Oct 16, 2005)

Also a programme to make PDF files


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 16, 2005)

What ever you give in the CD/DVD is ok 

But please kindly make it a point to include *Anti-Virus updates a regular feature* and not just give them once in a while.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Oct 17, 2005)

coolblue said:
			
		

> PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ WE WANT KUBUNTU DVD!!!!!!!!!!



I second him...

KUbuntu DVD iso. plz plz plz plz...
Its supposed to be a  greatly improved version this time...Esp. the installer and other stuff... Plz incl. its iso. Plz....

Raaabo plz....

Links :
HTTP Download : *cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/breezy/release/kubuntu-5.10-dvd-i386.iso
Torrent Download : 
*cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/breezy/release/kubuntu-5.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrent


At least give us the CD iso if DVD iso not possible...
Links:
*se.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
*us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/breezy/kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
*releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso

Plz Plz....


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Oct 17, 2005)

Its the 17th and where is the preview?


----------



## kau_therock (Oct 17, 2005)

counter strike source


----------



## ShekharPalash (Oct 17, 2005)

NERO 7.x 
iTunes 6
AveDesk 1.3
NSIS [latest build] .. forgot the nuber ;P 

Update Essential: Adobe reader 7.0.5

Tht's all for this month from my side


----------



## vijay_7287 (Oct 18, 2005)

i need avg updates and loads of fun stuff in the digital leisure section ...


----------



## hafees (Oct 19, 2005)

nero digital


----------



## rentacoder (Oct 19, 2005)

i want vb express beta pleeeeeeese


----------



## mehulved (Oct 19, 2005)

I'd like Vista and Open Suse as well. They are the hottest things around. It would also be good to include a trial version of VMware workstation.


----------



## deadman (Oct 19, 2005)

ulead photo express 5.o

*deadman* _is here_


----------



## deadman (Oct 19, 2005)

btw I don't think demanding now will have any
effect
as today in 19 and CDs & DVDs must have been compiled by now

*deadman* _is here_


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 19, 2005)

iTune 6.0
Nokia PC Suite 6.6
Norton Internet Security Updates
Norton Virus Defintions
Window Media Player 10
iPod Updater latest release
Real Player Latest Version
Microsoft AntiSpyware
OpenOffice.org 2.0 Release Candidate
Latest Windows XP Security Patches
MSN Messenger 7.5
Yahoo Messenger 7
Skype latest version


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 19, 2005)

Where are the previews man it is already 19th


----------



## jayavardanavel (Oct 19, 2005)

Hai Guys,

here we go.......

1) 3D Studio Max Personal Learning Edition
2) SUSE 10 Linux
3) Xandros Linux
4) Opera 8.5
5) Kaspersky Personal Pro
6) Autopatcher XP
7) Intervideo Windvd home theater 2.5 platinum
8) Counter Strike Single Player Demo
9) Call of Duty 2 Demo
10) Archieve of Developer Magazine
11) Lots of Books.

That's it and Thank you.


----------



## linsuresh (Oct 20, 2005)

*too late*

Still no preview of the november DVD/CD


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Oct 20, 2005)

HI

where is the november preview of cd and dvd?


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Oct 20, 2005)

Appears Jacknife's gone shopping for Diwali


----------



## kunaldeo2001 (Oct 20, 2005)

*Coldfusion 7*

Please give *coldfusion 7*. It is free for development use and a great and powerful language. It will be very nice if you get us Coldfusion 7


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 20, 2005)

ubuntu 5.10


----------



## Cybrog! (Oct 20, 2005)

You included Laxius Power one in one of your ealier issues. This time please include The remaing two or at least the second one. And yes don'nt include the third without the second but you can include the second without the third. I hope you will make this request true.


----------



## QuickFire (Oct 20, 2005)

I'd like AOE3 demo for diwali time pass


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 20, 2005)

Is the demand still going on it's 20th today.


----------



## Sreekanth V (Oct 20, 2005)

Why they are not closing this topic?
Didn't they get more than enough demands?

I am here keeping my fingers crossed to see Ulead Photo Express 4.0 or 5.0 in the november CD/DVD.
I asked only that for this month, to pinpoint it.
I hope they will notice.


----------



## deadman (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey, i think thread sud've be closed by now

*deadman* _is here_


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Oct 21, 2005)

Hmm....

final request for Kubuntu CD ISO...

Prav


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 21, 2005)

When are they going to lock this topic


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 21, 2005)

gimp 2.8 + gtk


----------



## Chirag (Oct 22, 2005)

Mods and patches for gta-vc. I know the game is old but most of us would like u to give them as many of them don't have them and can't download large size mods thru dial-up.

Dreamweaver 8
Flash 8


----------



## aku (Oct 22, 2005)

When R we GONNA GET THE PREVIEW THREAD FOR NOV CD/DVD


----------



## Chirag (Oct 22, 2005)

Yeah. We want the preview thread. I want to know that did this time they include the things that v needed or didn't include as usual?


----------



## blackpanther (Oct 22, 2005)

*Digit Disc Archive is necessary*

Vista is not required currently!! Have u seen the sys reqrmnts???  

*Just give the Digit Disc Archive(Searchable) in December.*  

Your volumes of softwares has created anarchy!!


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 22, 2005)

SUSE


----------



## StalinQAA (Oct 22, 2005)

AutoCAD 2006
3dMax Latest version


----------



## hpotter606 (Oct 22, 2005)

Its already 22nd. Isn't the dvd still ready?
Hope you give AOE3 demo


----------



## linsuresh (Oct 23, 2005)

It's 23rd and i think the digit guys are sleeping


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 23, 2005)

Today is holiday.So i don't expect the contents toda.May be tomorrrow or day after tomorrow.


----------



## vignesh (Oct 23, 2005)

I just hope OpenSuse or Ubuntu is included...


----------



## Aries (Oct 24, 2005)

where is the preview


----------



## Aditya11 (Oct 24, 2005)

No Preview this month, coz Digit is planning to give us all BIG DIWALI SURPRISE! 

No seriouly, WHERE IS THE PREVIEW?!!


----------



## rana_punjabi_sardar (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Digit Disc Archive is necessary*



			
				blackpanther said:
			
		

> Vista is not required currently!! Have u seen the sys reqrmnts???
> 
> *Just give the Digit Disc Archive(Searchable) in December.*
> 
> Your volumes of softwares has created anarchy!!



Yeah! where is the Digit Disc Archive(Searchable)


----------



## kato (Oct 24, 2005)

maybe they took a diwali vacation and forgot to put the preview thread dont worry it will be up they always forget to put it up


----------



## Aries (Oct 24, 2005)

Or may be its an issue without a CD and DVD....cant say....diwali *"SHOCK"* you know...


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey Raabo/jacknife if u ppl r having any trouble you can talk to us but seriously the crowd here is getting agitated. Guyz try to be fast if their is no serious problem and tell us if their is something serious...


----------



## rakeshdhatterwal (Oct 24, 2005)

*pls inlude these!!!!*

*pls include 
:some science fictionated wallpapers
:toturs
:tips & tricks
:and lot of games *


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 25, 2005)

Whats about previous issues of fast track books in pdf format on nov dvd or cd.


----------



## hpotter606 (Oct 25, 2005)

They havent even locked this thread  
Whats the matter


----------



## jamesbond007 (Oct 25, 2005)

Darling Where is the November CD/DVD Preview


----------



## aku (Oct 25, 2005)

Digit guys are doun with ANTI-FORUM FLU!!!


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 25, 2005)

When will da suspense gonna over. Iam eagerly waiting for it. Give us tha preview!


----------



## fenil_4400 (Oct 25, 2005)

provide some c,c++,java ebooks


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 25, 2005)

May be they are giving us a special issue which they are still deciding.Anyways keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Aanand (Oct 25, 2005)

nero 7
Age of Empires 3
RSS aggregator
Virtual CD maker


----------



## Aanand (Oct 25, 2005)

ACDsee 8
More e-books of fictions, classics


----------



## amol_dan (Oct 25, 2005)

*Gimme Debian.......*

I think Digit should distribute Debian DVD because I feel Debian is the best linux distro out there(not in terms of ease of use, it terms of availability of software and capability of tweaking, quality of bundled software etc.)

Say *"Tathastu"* please.....


----------



## mehulved (Oct 25, 2005)

Hmm the suspense seems to be getting loooooooonger. I'm too starting to feel that they must be adding something special to this month's edition. Maybe a extra cd/dvd. Let's wait and watch.


----------



## digitizen (Oct 25, 2005)

all i want is wallpapers or pictures of models who have been on the front page of all these digit issues .


----------



## digitizen (Oct 26, 2005)

mandrake 10.1 pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## coolblue (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey dude they already gave mandrake 10.1 looong ago! Why are u asking again?? Plus LFY too gave it long ago...and coincidentally the same month as digit. Check the archives. Kubuntu DVD would be a much better option I'd say


----------



## Aanand (Oct 26, 2005)

Advanced uninstaller PRO


----------

